
Firefox 3 Memory Usage - iamelgringo
http://blog.pavlov.net/2008/03/11/firefox-3-memory-usage/
======
slackerIII
I'm using Beta 4 on XP. It feels fast, and the memory usage has definitely
been improved. I'm not sure how I feel about the new address bar, but I'm
going to give it some time.

I've had one crash in 24 hours, and Google Reader didn't work for me until I
created a new profile.

If you do have to create a new profile and set everything up again, be sure to
exit so everything gets saved. I lost a few minutes of work in that crash.

------
thorax
Their comparison of FF2 and IE7 don't match mine-- FF2 is taking up incredible
amounts of memory over usage versus IE7 for me.

Probably the extensions, but, man, I'd love to know which ones.

------
BrandonM
So is FF3 ready yet? I can install it here on Gentoo, but I haven't yet
because I wasn't sure how stable it was. Is anyone using it yet, and if so,
what has your experience been like?

